# Does medication help?



## Juliagulia (Feb 8, 2015)

Has medication helped anyone? If so, which med worked for you?


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey there, I recently made a small thread about this very topic. You might find some answers in it, or at least get some ideas of what to look into next. Sometimes this board can be a bit slow with responses.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/49610-which-medications-have-you-had-success-with/

All the best,


----------



## eddieviv2100 (Jul 14, 2014)

I've suffered on and off since I was 17. I'm 60 now - I've tried various meds - the one that works best for me (when I'm really feeling unreal) is Clonazepam - I'm on .5 Mg - but take it only when I need it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2015)

eddieviv2100 said:


> I've suffered on and off since I was 17. I'm 60 now - I've tried various meds - the one that works best for me (when I'm really feeling unreal) is Clonazepam - I'm on .5 Mg - but take it only when I need it.


That's the key to being successfully with klonopin, taking it PRN, it works best that way, cause then when you really need it, it's going to kick in.


----------

